

Planning Poker plugin for Google Hangouts for remote developer teams - ccossio
http://www.producthunt.com/tech/planning-poker-for-hangouts

======
carostar
Great plug to be added.

------
luiser
Nice!

------
vcastrejont
looks good so far

------
ilucatero
great!

